# FFA project



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

I just got this little 70 lb 4 month old fella what do y'all think of him




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Cute, nice width, long  Plus he's got a really cute face. lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He is super long!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I think he will do well with you as his new owner. You can see some muscle expression under that hair. Be sure and post pics later.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree, he's got really nice structure, and some muscle under there. I too would like to see him later on


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks yall, he got grand champion at our end show im a proud mama


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh and to top it off he didn't die! I sold him in live auction for $3,250 and then the man who bought him donated him to a company that takes animals and then I called that company a few days later to see if it was possible to get my ear tag back and then they told me that they sold him to a slaughter house so I called the slaughterhouse about my ear tag and they said I could have it then I asked if he was still alive and they said yes and that if I wanted to buy him back I could buy him for market price which was $150 so of course I did cause I felt completely empty without him and he was so happy to see me and now he's living on a farm with a people who adore him and I get to visit him whenever I want. It's been a great year. It is after all the year of the goat


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

How awesome!! For you and him!!! Congratulations to both of you...that little guy has a very special purpose


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

That's so cool that you could get him back! What a wonderful experience
Congrats!


----------

